# Louisiana Limits Flounder Season



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Well fall is in the air. That means the flounder run is not far away. Captain Marty will be taking reservations for the flounder season very shortly.

If you would like to book a flounder trip please PM me with your email address and I will send you my Flounder Calendar which has my open dates. The season runs from the end of October until the middle of December.

Remember that the flounder limit in Louisiana is still ten (10) per day and guide limits count.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------

